

F.C.C. Begins Investigation Into Quality of Internet Download Speeds - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/14/business/media/FCC-inquiry-into-ties-between-content-companies-and-service-providers.html?ref=technology

======
wmf
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890104)

(And isn't it quant how the N.Y.T. writes F.C.C. instead of FCC?)

------
phkahler
In my area they don't even advertise download speed any more. It's "the
fastest in-home WiFi" because it doesn't matter how fast data get to your
home, it's how fast it gets from one room to another....

------
VonGuard
Uh huh. And in other news, cat placed in charge of investigating mouse
massacre, fox placed in charge of investigating hen disappearance.

